# Cubase Control Room - Tutorial



## dog1978 (Oct 13, 2016)

I've created a little tutorial for the control room (Cubase)

German:


English:


----------



## benatural (Oct 13, 2016)

Great tutorial, I learned something new!


----------



## dog1978 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is a video for setting up the control room.

English:


German:


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't use Cubase, nevertheless thank you very much for that generous contribution!


----------



## dog1978 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## J-M (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you very much, this is just what I was looking for!


----------

